# Post Nuclear Armageddon World



## Kaellpae (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm looking to put my own spin on a Post Apocalyptic world. What I was wondering was how common is the setting? I've only ever read fantasy written in a world that isn't Earth. Not our Earth anyway.

I know there's quite a bit of Zombie Apocalypse fiction, but I was looking more into Nuclear Holocaust than any other catastrophe.

If anyone can shed some light on how common this setting is, then I'd be really grateful!


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 3, 2011)

It's more a staple of sci-fi rather than fantasy, but it is a rather common theme. Though, of course, it's not any more overdone than any other setting, and I'd like to see a science-fantasy take on it rather than the ususal Sci-Fi


----------



## Helbrecht (Jul 3, 2011)

This type of setting was all the rage during the Cold War, particularly the early sixties and late eighties in which waking up one morning to mushroom clouds seemed to be an all-too-real possibility. However, apart from the release of the hugely successful Fallout games and other such "nostalgic" works, the setting's all but disappeared from mainstream science fiction/fantasy. Writers are generally looking towards things like viral catastrophe when they want a post-apoc setting.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Two very popular post-apocalyptic fiction novels, one a bit older Alas Babylon and more recently One Second After are post nuclear war novels, but they're more focused on the 'immediate' aftermath, a bit SF in nature, but definately not fantasy.

For film, look at the Road Warrior series.

Searching Google you'll find that there are some works out there.

My novel (Flank Hawk) is post-apocalyptic in nature, set about 2800 years in the future. It's mainly fantasy with a tinge of SF. I structured the novel so that starting with chapter 2, there are small sections that I call 'chapter starts' which tie events in the present time with those in the novel's main storyline. About 2/3 of the way through the novel, the two storylines merge. Nuclear weapons do play a part in the world's original desctruction.

So, Kaellpae, there is room out there for something like what you may be contemplating. Really, it's up to your imagination and where you take it.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 3, 2011)

Post-apocalyptic meshed with fantasy equals the world of Shanara by Terry Brooks.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 3, 2011)

Technically I would say that the majority of Terry Brooks' Shannara series is post-nuclear war, but its more like post-post-post-post-nuclear war, the world/civilization has recovered to at least medieval tech level.  The Genesis of Shannara subseries though is more what you are talking about though.  Other than that I can't think of anything so I would say it is not very common.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 3, 2011)

Not saying its common, just in existence in a very famous form. I'm acutally jealous...I think its a great idea.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 3, 2011)

looking at the Fallout games series would also serve as good research, as it's quite accurate to what could happen (discounting the laser weapons) - namely the range of technological diversity, and the re-establishment of society - rather than the steriotypical everything is an iradiated tribal waste full of savages aproach

I'll admit, it annoys me that every 'post-apocalypse' thingy seems to be the above. People won't forget everything, and even in the case of nuklear war, there are enough bunkers that some of the population will survive with no tech-decay, or societal reset.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Books of Swords (by Fred Saberhagen) are also post-apocalyptic fantasy similar in the manner of some of Brooks' works.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 3, 2011)

I wasn't expecting so many replies so fast! Wow!

I was definitely wanting it to be more of a fantasy type world.

I've never heard of Terry Brooks, but that's pretty much the idea I had for this world. Medieval technology with the left over pre-nuke technology starting to run out or stop being salvageable. The earth population would be greatly reduced. With the earth trying to repair itself there would be weather anomalies and micro-climates creating some harsh and some flourishing areas.

The area I would want to base it in is the Pacific Northwest. Long enough after the nuclear attacks so that the hotspots are there, but greatly reduced in size and number.

Some of that I just decided right now. How's that sound?

Oh, and I can't forget that of course there will be abandoned cities from our era, since it takes place in our imagined future.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 3, 2011)

The funny thing about that is Terry Brooks lives in the Pacific Northwest, and the Genesis of Shannara takes place there.  I would highly suggest reading his books, they are among my favorites in the fantasy genre.  See the link of suggested reading orders, there are just so many that I don't want to waste space typing it all.

Reading Orders


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 3, 2011)

I read through some descriptions of his world. Luckily, for my imagination, his wasn't anywhere close to how I've been thinking. I almost lost some morale from thinking I was unwittingly copied Mr. Brooks.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^ Edited.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll drop in another series I haven't seen anyone mention yet. James Axler has written a whole series of books called _Deathlands_ with various subtitles for each volume. I don't recall much about the one that I did read, but it was a post nuclear apocalypse setting. I believe he still publishes one now and then, but not 100% on it.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 4, 2011)

Kaellpae said:


> I read through some descriptions of his world. Luckily, for my imagination, his wasn't anywhere close to how I've been thinking. I almost lost some morale from thinking I was unwittingly copied Mr. Brooks.



My second favorite genre after fantasy is post-apocalyptic. I might even write a crossover one day, but I have yet to visualize the how/why/etc. of the idea. If you have, and you think it's good, run with it. As you get into more detail, post some stuff in the Showcase forum and we'll be glad to kick you some feedback.


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it will be good with time, at least to me. Hopefully I can find some like-minded people to agree.

The writing really won't get to start until I can get either my desktop set up in a comfortable writing position, or if I get a laptop. (I'm really hoping for the latter.) Then once I do that I will have to find my writing voice, as I've only written 3 short stories. Two of which had little to no dialogue. Once I do get to writing though I'll be sure to post so I can see what people think. I've found these forums really helpful, so I have high hopes of getting some good, honest feedback.


----------



## AParker (Jul 4, 2011)

SM Stirling's Emberverse books are set in a world where electronics, internal combustion engines, gunpowder, and a wide range of other technology just stops working.  Initially that's the only speculative element, but as the books progress, it becomes more and more a matter of high fantasy.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 4, 2011)

> Oh, and I can't forget that of course there will be abandoned cities from our era, since it takes place in our imagined future.



and re-populated. don't forget repopulated cities as well


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 4, 2011)

All the details will work themselves out in the end, but I'm planning on either repopulated cities or newly built cities/currently being built cities.


----------



## JustSpiffy (Jul 4, 2011)

I've seen crossovers between post-apocalyptic modern settings and fantasy. Take Armageddon's children, The Elves of cintra, and the rest of the books of the same series by Terry Brooks. Great books! As for how common it is... I don't know, when I walk into a book store it's like every shelf but the fantasy one is a blur… Straight to the fantasy section, woo! \o/

But, ultimately don't worry about how common it is, if you want to write something post-apocalytpic fantasy, do it! <3


----------



## Urethule111 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have seen the idea before, most notably in Armageddon's Children by Terry Brooks, as mentioned above. However, it hasn't yet become a "Common" route to take in world building and it seems to me that there is a great deal of room for new angles and ideas. I would personally recommend the Emberverse series, again as mentioned above. Though S.M. Stirling's world is not technically Post Nuclear War, it is certainly Post Apocalyptic. His sense of detail and realism within a Medieval Tech world is currently unsurpassed. I have taken a great deal from his books, if only to think about the practicalities of my own. 

I hope to see your story on a bookshelf one day.


----------



## Kaellpae (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope to see it on a bookshelf as well. That'll be a long way off, but it's a dream. Even if I only self publish and pay for a few copies to sell locally and those books were bought and enjoyed, at least I'd have had fun writing it and brought an adventure to someone else.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was bored once and came up with an unusual apacolyptic setting. It's when these aliens have a star system full of rich and vibrant planets, full of life. But they wish to conquer the whole universe, and need slaves to be workers and build up their empire. So they come up with a super virus, that can turn a planet into a barren wasteland, and they amplify it and send it across our galaxy first. 

So Earth is a wasteland, but the aliens come down and offer us a new life on their lush planets. Of course they are lying and only mean to make us slaves, but some will go and some will leave.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Aug 21, 2011)

Empire of the East by Fred Saberhagen is a post nuclear war turned fantasy...a bit.  It is the same world the books of swords are in, as well as his gods series.  Magic does exist, as well as deamons (nuclear explosions turned sentient).

Another armageddon like series that deals with the results of highly powerful mages pulling the earth apart is the Death Gate Cycle, by Wies and Hickman.  Although, you only find out about what happens later on in the series of books.

Empire of the east would be worth a read if you want to see a unique slant on it.


----------

